# site within walking distance of blackpool



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

does anyone know of a site in Blackpool which is within walking distance of the attractions?

thanks

Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We stayed overnight a few years ago en-route to Glasgow at a small site in Blackpool

It was easily walkable (15 mins) to the front and had a social club (British Legion?) incorporated

Just had a quick Google and can't find it now though...

I believe it gets/got very busy in season for the illuminations though

Cheers

Dave

Edit - Here it is - not RBL but similar and very welcoming

http://www.hamptonroadsc.co.uk/


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

stayed at hampton road within walking distance to the prom, great little site and very clean the social clubs nice.
the only problem i had was i had to stay on the carpark on the first night and some d*** h**d rammed there car door into the side of the van denting it whilst we were out.
but thats not the sites fault .

alan

ps it was £27 per night but thats what you pay for the location.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Alan,

we have been trying Hampton road for the last week, leaving phone messages and sent an email to their enquiry web site to date we have had no response
we had the same problem last year I can only assume they don't respond if they are booked up.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We went to see the "switch on" a couple of years ago, and ended up on CC site (despite the website saying it was full - a phone call got us in and there were several vacant pitches all weekend).

It's not walking distance, but the bus-stop is. However, we took taxis in both directions (Sat night!) - £10 each way which we felt was worth it, as we were out of town with good facilities inc EHU for less than £20.

As with all things, you pays your money and you makes your choice.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We've stopped off at Hampton Road in 2009 & 2010 on our way back from Scotland. Clean little site ( no tents, no seasonals, no statics ) and you get the bonus of 'membership' of the social club while you're booked in. 

It gets booked up on the popular weekends pretty quick - we gathered that talking to the regulars and we had to send a cheque (from Gairloch !!) to reserve our booking. The toilet & showers need a bit of refurbishment but as we 'totally' use our van we weren't concerned. Laundry room is OK.

10 minutes walk to South Pier and the Fun Park and then you can pick up the tram to North Pier & the Tower.

Harry


----------

